# Wear & Tear Allowance - Motor Vehicle



## mbrewster (16 Nov 2004)

*Wear & Tear Allowance - Motor Vehicle*

Am I correct in understanding this allowance is available on a private motor car.
The rate being 12.5% of expenditure incurred after 4/12/2002 with a cost limit of €22,000.
Would this mean I have to include the car as a Fixed Asset and what other implications would follow.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2004)

Is [broken link removed] of any assistance?


----------



## mbrewster (17 Nov 2004)

Thanks Clubman...it looks like its either flat mileage rate or actual expenses including wear & tear.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2004)

might also be of interest to you.


----------



## spinmaster (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: Wear & Tear Allowance - Motor Vehicle*

Can I just confirm my thinking on this is correct and valid. (The links above are no longer working)

As a self employed person, I can claim 12.5% Capital Allowance on the value of my car (subject to a maximum allowable value of €23,000) less percentage addback for personal use

Is this correct??


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Wear & Tear Allowance - Motor Vehicle*

Correct. Although for 2008 ( before 01/07/08 ) the rate is €24,000. After 01/07/08 ther are a whole new set of rules on motor vehicle cap allces based on CO2, (Section 380LTCA1997)


----------

